
Your Company Needs Fanboys -- Lots of 'em - Sam_Odio
http://mindpetals.com/blog/2007/04/your-company-needs-fanboys-lots-of-em/
======
Sam_Odio
_Fanboys are the people who not only protect your brand, but also push it.
They won't just tell a few people about your service, they'll tell the world._

PG must've already read this article. Think about it.. how many other VC/Angel
firms do you know that are generating the kind of buzz that YC has?

Wow.. I just realized that's us. We're the fanboys for YC.

------
gyro_robo
They sure are useful, but I think they're kind of creepy. I've seen them
cheerlead beyond all rational basis for other companies, and I think having
much of anything to do with them can give you a very warped perspective. It's
like they're passing around Dixie cups of rather suspicious Kool-Aid.

